# panic attacks and hypno?



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

My IBS has been pretty much under control lately even though I'm going through some rough stuff but I have been having problems with anxiety and panic attacks. I stumbled on this website and just wondered what you all think of this, especially Mike and eric. By the way I do believe the improvement with my IBS is do to the tapes. Here is the website, http://www.panicattacks.com.au/about/anxdi...ssociation.html (I hope this works, never done it before)


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Hello sickofsick







I don't have a lot of information for you regarding hypnosis and panic attacks, but I did ask my therapist the other day for her input regarding the same thing.She's a cognitive behavioral therapist so I don't know if her opinion would differ from other types of therapy. What she said is that she believes hypnosis is effective but in terms of panic attacks it should be used as a supplement to therapy. She doesn't think that hypnosis can 'cure' one of panic attacks because you need to physically desensitize yourself.The goal of CBT is to change your thoughts (positive self talk) and behavior (avoidance of anxiety inducing situations).If you've had success with Mike's tapes I'm sure you would have success with other kinds of hypnotherapy, perhaps combining this with a therapy such as CBT would help?I'm sure Mike and Eric would have more information for you as I'm just going on what my therapist told me. But if I can be of any help please feel free to email me.







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Thanks for the information shyra, it very interesting. I'm curious though if you have that sort of spacey feeling before an attack and if it just sort of comes out of the blue? according to that website it may be one sliding into that trance state without realilzing it sets of the panic attack. It may be just a bunch of bunk I don't know that's why I'm asking other peoples opinion.How long have you been getting CBT and do you find it effective?Tina


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sickofsick, I don't know enough about this or be qualified to answer it. Mike is on vacation, but when he is back we can ask his views about it. Maybe Tom or Dr Bolen know something from there expertise.My personal opinion. I have had that spaced out feeling too right before an attack. I believe it may have something to do with serotonin. But just a guess on my part.As far as the hypno and the question is concerned, there self treatment is their meditation program on that site, so they are using relaxation techniques.Hypnosis is the deepest form of relaxation.Lets see what Mike says when he's back.Glad your doing well with the tapes. They have not set off a panic attack with you have they?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Dear Tina,I get that spaced out feeling too, but it comes with the attack, not before. For me, I think I get so anxious about the physical sensations of the panic that I lose touch with my surroundings because I'm paying so much attention to what's going on inside my body. One thing that helps me for that though is use one or more of my senses. For example, I might use my sense of touch and pay attention to the texture of something I'm holding in my hand. Or listen carefully to the sounds around me.. it seems to pull me out of that spacey feeling and puts me more in touch with reality.As far as the CBT, it's going great. It's been a long hull, but I've only been in it for a couple of months now (I was diagnosed with panic disorder about 8 months ago). I DO find it effective but it's the work in between sessions that is the most important. I see my therapist once every two weeks and when I go we discuss my phobic situations and what I can say to myself to ease the anxiety. I am then given "assignments". One example is to go the store on my own a minimum of 7 times in the two weeks between sessions. I have to keep track of where I went, the date, the time, and rate my anxiety level. She then has me graph the anxiety ratings, which is really good because I can actually "see" my progress. Once I am comfortable with a particular situation we move on to the next one up. So instead of visitng a quiet corner store I would "advance" to a busy convenience store. The more I practice the less scary the outings become and once they produce no anxiety that's when the assignment changes to something a little harder.In our last session she told me it's VERY important to treat panic attacks from the very beginning. The longer you leave treatment the worse it gets, that's why exposure is so very important. The best way I can explain it is that panic is like a wild fire. It's starts off small and if you don't put it out it spreads to other areas. More situations are harder for me to cope with now than my original phobic situations. I wish I had started this kind of therapy 8 months ago because I think I'd be much better off today.. but hindsight is always 20/20 right? So, my advice to you is if you can get the treatment, go for it. Compared to 2 months ago when I started therapy I'd say I'm about 45% better. Check and see if you have an insurance plan that might cover it as it can be a little pricey (but well worth it). If you have any more questions I'd be more than happy to answer them for you







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

eric, these full fledge panic attacks are new for me although I have been prone to anxiety all my life I think. I have always been able to talk myself through it and continue on with whatever I was doing. About two weeks ago I had my first real attack and it scared the H*** out of me. I then began to fear another one and even going out in case it happened again. The Doctor thinks it may just be what I'm going through right now with my father and all and put me temporarily on some anti-anxiety meds. I go back next week and see where we go from there. I have never had an attack during or shortly after the tapes so I don't think that's the cause, at least not in itself. If there is any truth to that website it may be that I just find it easier to slip into that trance state without realizing it giving me that spacey feeling. Its after that feeling that the panic sets in.Shyra, If after seeing the doctor again and trying it without the pills and the attacks continue I may check out the CBT. My Doctor said the same thing about nipping it the bud or it just gets worse, even to the point of being house bound. I will discuss it with him for sure!Tina


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Tina, I feel that the tapes will only help you but they are gradual and not an instant way to shut off anxiety such as taking a tranquilizer. My life experience teaches me that some of us overstress our systems with worry or apprehension over a supposed situation that is out of our control. Think about it this way, your father is very important to you. You will worry a lot if all is not right with him. When your mind cannot resolve a problem with him you don't just say to yourself to let go and not worry because you can't do otherwise. When I lost my mother and my father became sick and didn't care about life, I worried myself into a frenzy also about a solution to the problems. A very good Psychologist finally got through to my mind and I now realize that I put everything in God's hands. I do what I can but worrying solves nothing and harms my health. If you are all messed up with panic and worry you are unable to help anyone including yourself. I don't have a step by step ironclad method to give you to ease up on yourself because I also tried meds, CBT, biofeed,hypno, etc. I do know that the meds caused a lot of problems and really was a waste for me. Keep up the hypno. tapes, exercise and do anything to put your mind on other things such as hobbies, work on a project, read something good or watch a good movie. Get your mind in positive territory whatever it takes. In most cases you cannot change what happens and you have to deal with the outcome even when you don't like it. Good luck, Norb


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Thanks for the advice Norb, a lot of what you said makes sense. I certainly do NOT want to be on meds all my life. Tina


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Tina, I need to add one more thing to my reply to your posts. My best and only "cure" for my IBS/D was Lotronex. From the first dose my "D" was gone and all the anxiety symptoms disappeared. It was like being a totally different person with a new lease on life. If you also have IBS/D I would strongly seeing a MD and starting a low dose of Lotronex when it is put back on the market. Good luck, Norb


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Norb- Does it look like Lotronex is coming back? If it does I hope it becomes available in Canada so I can give it a try.Tina- I just wanted to reccomend some reading for you. One website: www.anxieties.com And a book called, "The Anxiety and Phobia Workbook" by E.Bourne. I'm working through this book in conjuction with my therapy. I know how scary the first panic attack is, my first was my worst by far. Please keep us updated, and again, if there's anything I can help you with just let me know







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Shyra, looks like they are going to return Lotronex to the market but maybe with some restrictions. Check out the Lotronex section of this BB. I also agree with you about the book by E.Bourne. It describes and tells you how to overcome the worry and anxiety that we cause ourselves, and realizing that we do control our thinking and responses. Norb


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Norb, When they were doing the trials for lotronex here in Canada I was screened out because I alternate between D and C. If you had any tendency towards C you could not participate. Although I have had anxiety with IBS, What I am going through now has nothing to to with IBS. It strikes out of the blue for no apparent reason.Shyra, thanks for the website I'm going to check it out, the book sounds interesting too. I'm still trying to figure out if the panic attacks have anything to do with self induced trance states, hopefully when Mike comes back he can add his insight.Tina


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

sickofsick,I was thinking about self-induced trance states and panic. To me, they are completely opposite. I know that spacey feeling very well. It's as if you're mind has been overloaded, so it sort of turns off.But my gut feeling is that Eric is right and that it is more of a disturbance in serotonin levels. It is a common symptom not only in IBS and panic disorder, but also in fibro patients, known commonly as "fibro fog." These three conditions have an imbalance in serotonin levels in common. It will help to be on anti-anxiety medications if you are going through a rough time right now. However, in the long run you'll need to learn more about them and how to cope without medication. Those books that have been recommended are a good start.AZ


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Hi Tina,Just wondering how you're feeling lately? I hope all is well.







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Hi shyra, thanks for asking, My doctor is weening me off the anti-anxiety pills and gradually putting me on Paxil. So far I'm doing okay. I agreed to do this for a while anyway, at least until things settle down for my Dad but my goal is to be pill free! My IBS is still doing well so I'm hoping in time with the hypno my anxiety will too. I'm going to get the book you suggested, I think that might help too. Tina


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Dear Tina,Glad to hear you are getting help with your doctor. I think it's good you're getting off the anti-Anxiety meds. I take Ativan from time to time, but I've found that being off them for a bit and going back on makes me feel really... well.. 'high'. And I get the same feeling if I take them everyday, and go off them for a week, not to mention the rebound anxiety.You'll really like that book. It's fantastic. Apart from teaching you coping skills for anxiety it teaches you lifestyle changes that have a major impact on anxiety such as; stress management, diet & excercise, how to be assertive, and self-esteem.Best wishes to you and keep in touch.







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Tina,I suffered from panic attacks during my 20's and 30's. I'm finally free of them. It was a combination of cognitive behavioral therapy, hypnotherapy, energy healing, and joining a close knit spiritual community that did it for me. Unfortunately, I got hooked on anti-anxiety medication and have been on various ones for decades. It is best not to take any of these, especially Xanax (as it causes panic attacks in the long run). Hope you can overcome this problem. I know how scary and debilitating it is. (Went to the ER many times thinking I was having a heart attack or dying.)------------------***Gail


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Gail, I am weening myself of the anti-anxiety meds at the same time starting Paxil, I only agreed to do if for the short term as I hate being on pills. Do you mind if I ask what energy healing is?Tina


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2001)

Hi SOS,I will look at the site and comment later.Dr B might have some thoughts here too perhaps.Best RegardsMike


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Sorry to bump this up again but was wondering if Mike or Dr. B has had time to check it out and what they thought of it?Tina


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sos, I personally don't believe there is a connection between panic attacks and hypno. I have never seen anything in the literature at all on it and I have been through a ton of it.I can see a connection between a brief minute you may diassociate yourself in your mind and a panic attack perhaps.I have had a panic attack before. For me my mind flooded with random thoughts and I paniced, however, with hypnosis I would say your more focused on one thing and less likely to have your mind wondering. Just my feeling on this and I am no expert on panic attack.I don't believe I have seen anything in the lit on a direct correlation between hypnosis and panic attacks, quite the contrary actually.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2001)

Hi SOS,Not forgotten, I will get there shortly.Best RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2001)

I suffered from panic attacks since i was 13-I tried meditation relaxation tech -but these only midely helped. My uncle a psychiatrist who had studied anti-depressants at U of Rochester med schoolcame out to WA st where I lived one summer when I was 23. Iwas dropping all the college courses that I had to talk in -due to panic attacks. He stated that it was a chemical imballance that ran in the family. And once I got on a medication "they wouldn't be able to shut me up".So went on an MAOI-trycyclics were not very effective in my family-and he was right. had normal nervousness but panic attacks were gone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2001)

Not that this is for everyone.The SSRI's block panic attacks also. But relaxation Techniques and some of the new energy flow theripies should be looked into. One such therepy is Though Field Therepy by Callahan.Which my uncle used very effectable in treatment of some severe phobic patients.


----------

